# Should I get a PSP?



## Sable (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys, I'm in a big dilemma now. I dont know whether I should get a PSP or not seeing as I already owned a DS. Just a few weeks ago I tried my hands on my colleagues' PSP and its like so fun. 

I dont know what I should do..


----------



## xjuniorx (Jun 14, 2008)

Nope dont get PSP...

i use to have psp but sold it to get ANOTHER ds lite

now i have 2

sure my psp had about 3000+ roms including psx gba gb gbc snes nes n64 (laggy only has super mario 64) psp and many others but

nah cuz psp is missing the best emulator NDS and they cant have a nds on psp due to touch

so go ahead and buy a new ds lite

: ]

dont buy psp
SUPPORT NINTENDO! lol


----------



## moozxy (Jun 14, 2008)

xjuniorx said:
			
		

> Nope dont get PSP...
> 
> i use to have psp but sold it to get ANOTHER ds lite
> 
> ...


Wtf why the hell would you sell a psp to get a DS when you already have one?!

I bought a psp a couple of months ago and it's getting more use atm than the DS. There's lots of good games for it, practically the whole psx library, and plenty of emulators that work much better on the psp than on the ds.


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 14, 2008)

I actually have a pandora battery and magic memory stick.  I've owned it for over 3 months now.  I'm waiting for the PSP to drop to $99.  That's probably the only way I'd buy one new.  I've definitely gotten my money's worth with my DS lite.  I've probably played it more than all of my other systems combined (considering I can play it anywhere and everywhere).


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 14, 2008)

Get a PSP if you can
It can emulate ton crap of consoles and has many great games
EDIT: oh, and you don't want a 2GB or less Memory Sticks .. trust me


----------



## anime_junkie (Jun 14, 2008)

I've said it a lot, and I'll say it again.... PSP + DS = the best handheld gaming experience known to man. The PSP has fewer good, original games than the DS, but it has tons of homebrew and emulation options, including PS1 games. Add this to the amazing library of the DS and you've got a winning combination.


----------



## Foxle (Jun 14, 2008)

If you've got the money for it, I would give it a go.  Just make sure to get a good deal on it.  I got a low firmwared PSP (so I didn't need Pandora's Battery), and Metal Gear Acid all for $80 from a friend of mine.  The PSP doesn't have an amazing catalog of games though, so you'll probably just be playing a few goodies and then let it gather dust.  I got my PSP around the same time as my DS flash card, and have found that I use my DS about 3 times as much as my PSP.


----------



## PuyoDead (Jun 14, 2008)

DS + PSP = awesome. The DS has all the good games for the system itself, while the PSP has the power for a whole slew of emulators. I've probably spent an equal amount of time between each system.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm another supporter of the PSP+DS winning ticket.  I've had the DS for longer, yes, but I bought a PSP and modded it immediately, and now I'm looking to buy a second memory stick just for PSX games and probably emulators too, so my primary stick would be for the big games.  

Yes, I play the systems at their own rates, but I enjoy them both.  The people who honestly believe that one system is better than the other is truly missing out.

Edit:  And to be honest...what's the point of buying a second system of the same thing you already have?  Granted, I have an original-model DS and I think some of the new DS Lites look pretty nice, but I honestly don't see the point now.  And mind you, I've had almost every Gameboy unit apart from the colored Gameboy, and GBASP.  I'd have to flash the Lite, as I'm too stubborn to get a slot-1 card, and honestly...no thanks. 

I'm happy with PSP+DS.  =P


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (Jun 14, 2008)

I was gonna get a PSP just for the PSX emulation but $150+ to get that set up just to be forced to use a semi small screen (blows DS's away)

But a modchipped PS1 or PS2 is still cheaper in many situations (modded psx's go for $30 or so on ebay)

Then you have to factor in CDR's though Best cdr's which is recommended cost more than dvdr's more than (talking about 52X Verbatim Gold reflective layer btw)

So to me i don't really need/want either


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 14, 2008)

Get one. It may not have the best library of games but it is fun to use every now and then.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jack-Of-Trades said:
			
		

> I was gonna get a PSP just for the PSX emulation but $150+ to get that set up just to be forced to use a semi small screen (blows DS's away)
> 
> But a modchipped PS1 or PS2 is still cheaper in many situations (modded psx's go for $30 or so on ebay)
> 
> ...


Dude, being able to play PS1 games in bed is like the best thing ever. Or even outside.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 14, 2008)

Dio said:
			
		

> Jack-Of-Trades said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget while taking a dump.


----------



## Endogene (Jun 14, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Dio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree, especially harvest moon


----------



## 754boy (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm a hardcore Sony BASHER, but even I took the plunge and purchased a PSP last week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!! I got it mainly for the emulation goodies but some of the PSP games are actually quite good. Still love my DS but I'm beginning to feel the same about my PSP


----------



## Krab (Jun 15, 2008)

You could always buy a PSP and return it if you don't like it after all...


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 15, 2008)

Buy a PSP second hand, keep it for a month or two testing it for various factors. If its worth it to you, then keep it. If not, then sell it. If you have the money for it, then I dont know whats the dilemma...


----------



## acoustic.digital (Jun 15, 2008)

i think that the psp is an awesome system. i just bought one recently and it is huge fun. the fact that you can play ps1 games on the go is awesome, and the fact that you can emulate a hell lot of systems on it makes its game library thousand times bigger that the ds's. 
i like both systems, and i use them both frequently. 
people should give the psp some time. i think that the psp's best games are still to come. so buy a psp if you have the money, because it is worth it.


----------



## Topfragger (Jun 16, 2008)

If you want a PSP i say go for it, might as well get the new version, the old one is a bit harder to find i guess and it isn't very comfortable for long playing because its heavy and such.

the core game library for the PSP sucks theres allot of shovelware but not too much because its been plaguing the DS.

Homebrew and Emulation and *orgasms* Playstation one emulation makes a very good incentive to pick up one, PS1 emulation made me frantic for one.
installing homebrew is rather tricky but forums like these should make the process much easier for you, but beware it can get rather frustrating believe me.

the build of the PSP is rather WANK and the screen shatters easily from slight pressure or shock, because the screen often absorbs the shock of impact if dropped so you might want a casing that protects it properly.

theres a few good games on the PSP which i know off the top of my head

Ridge Racer 1 and 2
Killzone (average)
Ape Escape on the loose (GETTIT)
Tekken DR
Loco roco
Medieval ressurection (that game on the PS1 is a classic this remake is worthwhile)
Daxter (warning gets repeatetive tho)
Ratcher and Clank Size matters (controls arent as good as on the Playstation consoles)

i can't think of any more for the time being, but the PSP really does shine in that games are mostly very cheap especially the platinum range.

UMD's are kinda brittle so take care of them, and when you do get homebrew installed i don't recommend downloading PSP games because sooner or later newer ones go down in price and it makes more sense to keep the space reserved for PS1 game roms

Multimedia playback is excellent and pisses on anything Moonshell on DS can do, and thats the honest truth........
PSP is a better multimedia player DS is a better gaming handheld nuff said
theres a good program for turning just about any movie format into MP4 for the PSP called PQDVD and it can convert entire movies into MP4 files off a DVD disc itself.

so you just pop in the DVD convert a movie file into MP4 then take out the DVD and put the MP4 onto your PSP and it plays back fine! excellent media.

I reccomend the PSP for people who travel allot and want more graphics over gameplay, but it doen't have a very good core game library its rather wank the DS has a better games library as in better games for being out and about and the DS has better platformers.

PSP is worthwhile with Homebrew.
but since you already have a DS i don't see what you have to lose by trying one.


----------



## Topfragger (Jun 16, 2008)

oh yes i almost forgot battery life.

well i'm not sure what the situation is for the PSP lite right now, but i do know the old PSP's battery will give you about 6 hours if you switch off Wifi and keep the backlight on level 1

and depends on what game your playing too, one that doesn't need to read from the UMD very often will conserve allot of battery power, it's a good idea to get a replacement PSP battery that lasts up to 12 hours on power save, and keep the one that came with the PSP as a spare.

the PSP has an obnoxiously inconsistant power timer sometimes.

but all in all i don't think anything beats the Gameboy advance.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 16, 2008)

Get both.  Enough said; they both have goods and bads.  I think you can get a used one for prettty cheap, like 150 bucks?


----------



## AlexElder (Jun 16, 2008)

If you have the money for both, get both. 

I have both which seems to be the norm from all the people who have posted so far. Both systems are great and have their strong and weak points. I do use the PSP for more emulation, however it does have some good games on it. 

If I would have to choose which one to get first I would go for the DS.... BUT with the red psp lite coming out with God of War I'd be tempted to get that first if it will be really limited.

Good luck with whichever one you get and welcome to the community and scene.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 17, 2008)

Do you like new games? If so then you shouldn't buy a PSP.

Do you like original content? Again, if you do, you shouldn't buy a PSP.

And only an idiot carries around two portables.  Ignore the nerds who say you need both.


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 17, 2008)

I own both and play both of them, I usually only take one with me when I go out though, just depends on what type of games I feel like playing.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 17, 2008)

MC DUI said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



People who want fresh, original content.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 17, 2008)

feds4u said:
			
		

> MC DUI said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Original as in breaking eggs in Cooking Mama?


----------



## feds4u (Jun 17, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> feds4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or "original" as such games like Ridge Racer, GTA, God of War, Tekken, Final Fantasy, Socom etc...

And hey its not like you can get these games anywhere else...

Tekken DR
Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories
Syphon Filter: Dark Mirror
Lumines Plus
Tokobot
Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters
Silent Hill Origins
Twisted Metal: Head On
Wipeout Pulse
Daxter
Pursuit Force
Gripshift
EchoChrome

Oh wait....

Say what you will about the Cooking MILF, at least she brought something new to the table. 

(and yes, that's a food pun)


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 17, 2008)

Using your logic, the DS is also lacking originality:
Mario
Zelda
Tetris
Pokemon
Mario Kart
Castlevania
Animal Crossing
Ninja Gaiden
Sonic
Metroid
Final Fantasy
Starfox
Megaman
Theme Park
Kirby

Lumines and Gripshift were originally PSP exclusive. Pursuit Force is PSP exclusive. Ridge Racer is also on the DS.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 17, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Lumines and Gripshift were originally PSP exclusive.
> 
> lol, not any more
> 
> QUOTE(myuusmeow @ Jun 16 2008, 05:35 PM) Pursuit Force is PSP exclusive.



I like the sequel better.







Original content, lol.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't find a release date for Extreme Justice PS2. One site says its released only in Europe, then 5 more say not released _anywhere_. Anyway, nice job ignoring the rest of my post.

I dug a little deeper and saw the site you grabbed the cover from was Gamespot, which has TBA for the release date.


----------



## feds4u (Jun 17, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> bawww and stuff








*"Don't worry, Mama will fix."*

Just look into her kind eyes and everything will be alright.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 17, 2008)

So no response to Mario and co. not being original either? k.


----------



## Lumstar (Jun 17, 2008)

PSP has tons of great games not on DS. Some need importing if you're in the US, PSP gets better third party support for both Europe and Japan.

Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops
Grand Theft Auto Liberty City Stories
Lumines
Tales of Eternia
Ridge Racer 2


----------



## feds4u (Jun 17, 2008)

In honor of your blatent fanboyism I've changed my Icon.


----------



## pitoui (Jun 17, 2008)

If your already thinking about buying a PSP then you should go for it. I bought one at Christmas and I still play it. I love old school retro games and the most games I play on it are old NES or SNES games.. which is sorta ironic. I went through a stage where all I did was play PSP I felt really bad that I wasn't playing my DS lol. The PSP is my first gaming console from Sony and although the first one I bought had a huge dead pixel in the middle of the screen, I returned it and it was all good.
PSP has a few great games on it also.. although they are not terrible original... Burnout, Flatout, God of War etc. Plus all the PS1 games I missed out on when I was younger.. GT rules


----------



## bosscolor (Jun 17, 2008)

You should get a DS


----------



## Topfragger (Jun 18, 2008)

Comparing the DS and PSP is just stupid i think.
Get both or get one then much later on get la other, Kay kay?

PSP

3D graphics of 2000, its a PS2 in your hands nuff said
some original games, some shovelware, some crap ports, some good games
Excellent homebrew but it's challenging to get it going and it allways changes
Media playback beats the DS media playback anyday

DS

Originality, Excellent design portable and long lasting battery
lots of good games but you must buy the good games and avoid gimmicky shovelware,
Pirating games is easy, Dealextreme sells the Acekard 2 for 23$ and thats absolutely amazing
try them before buying them.

PSP will suit people who travel allot and want a media player with a good screen size
DS is more for younger users and retro game lovers and people who game out and about more.


----------



## Mida (Jun 18, 2008)

Hell yes ! I have both and although the psp took awhile to grow on me it is now my preferred handheld. It has heaps of potential, tons of power and quite a few great games. Also N64 emulation is looking like it might soon be almost full speed which is reason enough to purchase, you will never see that on a ds or on even the Pandora.


----------



## Topfragger (Jun 18, 2008)

I liked the PSP off the bat too, but its kinda not that portable friendly and it hurts my hands after a while....

the NDS is good but the games i ended up with really made me repulse from it because so many of them were expensive and offered nothing but ABSOLUTE F**KING SHIT!
till i got a flashcard then its awesome
if a game sucks delete it get rid of it.

games i'm glad i downloaded and didnt buy and deleted
COD4
Crash of the titties
the Simpsons game
Doki Doki MS (though i downloaded this for shits and giggles, it's actually about hunting a witch not touching up girls for absolutely no reason)

still it wastes the bandwidth but oh well, Downloading PSP games is a real strain because their ridiculously big.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 19, 2008)

Topfragger said:
			
		

> Downloading PSP games is a real strain because their ridiculously big.


Not all of them. There are many games from 80 (Space Invaders Extreme) to 300MB which is a quick download (I have slow internet, unless you have dial-up there is no excuse). Only some games are 1GB-1.5GB, and usually you can get a version without music or videos (or both) or languages ripped, after being compressed they can get much smaller. IIRC, GTA VCS was like 1GB, without music and voice acting, it was 372MB.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm also deciding if I should get the PSP as well. 

So far, with 16 games I want to play, I think I probably will.


----------



## imtony (Jun 19, 2008)

Topfragger said:
			
		

> UMD's are kinda brittle so take care of them, and when you do get homebrew installed i don't recommend downloading PSP games because sooner or later newer ones go down in price and it makes more sense to keep the space reserved for PS1 game roms



Wouldn't it just be easier to just buy 2 memory sticks? Lol. That way, you can try out games and delete it if you don't like it or take it off once you beat it.
And I love my PSP, Especially ps1 emulation on the go.


----------



## Topfragger (Jun 19, 2008)

Carrying around more than 1 memorystick is unneccesary and impractical, and besides
with PSP games being so damn cheap (thats the beauty of competition driving costs down) you can easily pickup good games for as little as 20$ where i live.

And Downloading PSP games is a strain 300MB is a real fucking biggie, your forgetting speed isn't the issue it's bandwidth and in Oceania and some places in Europe you get limited downloads.

DS games are better for downloading because their rarely over 100MB

I'd rather use my Memstick for Media and PS1 games.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Jun 19, 2008)

I just got one YAY ^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .
Its the Crisis Core psp but i have yet to play it because my folks won't let me until after my exams Dx


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 19, 2008)

Topfragger said:
			
		

> I'd rather use my Memstick for Media and PS1 games.


PS1 games are usually 500-700MB to download though, unless you rip your own games. Anyway, I didn't know about bandwidth limitations.


----------



## Sable (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you guys for your replies.

I most probably will get a PSP real soon but FFTA2 is coming out on the DS! It merely cost around USD$220 in Singapore for a fully mod PSP slim with everthing including charger, cable, 4gb sandisk and screen protector.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 21, 2008)

Hm, maybe I'll get a PSP at some point. The PS1 emulation's always been an attractive point, but it's always been pretty expensive over here in Europe. Plus, there's only a handful of full games I'd really play.


----------



## layzieyez (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, I ended up buying a brand new piano black PSP slim.  I've been downloading mad games and I found the most helpful page for anyone thinking of buying a PSP and using custom firmware.  Click on the following and read up: http://www.psp-hacks.com/forums/about119276.html.  I got my pandora battery and pro duo with 3.80 M-33-5 from Kaidomain (a long ass time ago).


----------



## kevenka (Jun 23, 2008)

$220 for everything? That's cheap!Are they legit?


----------



## Sable (Jun 23, 2008)

kevenka said:
			
		

> $220 for everything? That's cheap!Are they legit?



Yeah. They dont catch any consoles that's mod in Singapore. The only case I heard is R4 sold in stores is being confiscated. 

USD$220 is one of the cheapest price you can get a PSP Slim in Singapore. Prices just keep dropping. As for the price of a DS Lite in Singapore, it's roughly about USD$160 for the console and the charger.  

Not to mention that in Singapore, the number of PSP users  > DS users. Which I, myself find it weird because DS is selling so much better than PSP in every other countries.


----------

